
How flowers conquered the world (2014) - tangue
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20141017-how-flowers-conquered-the-world
======
labster
Headline not clickbaity enough. I would have gone with "Does Charles Darwin's
'abominable mystery' disprove evolution?"

I guess we still don't really know what angiosperm evolution happened so fast.
You know, fast as in millions of years-fast.

